# forever changing ->>> new site found



## zxc098 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry don't want to double post but...

I'n my own search for a story from the old foreverchanging.org forums I have come across http://www.thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/index.php

this seems to be an offshoot of sorts from the old website.

Please support these guys so that more lovely stories can be uploaded and supplied to the community at large, perhaps those that posted on the old website will find their way back and resubmit stories.


----------

